# A retired state troopers Christmas story.



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2018)

Pass the Kleenex!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2018)

It does tend to make one feel that way. Love the ending.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2018)

Ooooh I cried the first tears of Christmas day at that, wow!! How powerful was that!!?

Loved his  accent too....


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2018)

That’s a great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 911 (Dec 29, 2018)

This is the kind of person that all Troopers should be emulating. A man of strong character and purpose.


----------

